# US may force travellers to unlock their phones and laptops and hand over social media passwords



## editor (Apr 10, 2017)

America just keeps on getting more fucked up. Even the most half arsed terrorist would simply delete the app before travelling and reinstall when they get through customs. 



> The Trump administration may adopt new measures that will allow border authorities to force foreign travellers to hand over their phones and passwords, including those from countries part of the visa waiver programme such as the UK and France.
> 
> Foreigners may be expected to reveal mobile phone contacts, social media passwords and financial data in order to enter the country, said the _Wall Street Journal_.
> 
> Gene Hamilton, the senior counselor to homeland security secretary John Kelly, told the _WSJ_: "If there is any doubt about a person's intentions coming to the United States, they should have to overcome - really and truly prove to our satisfaction - that they are coming for legitimate reasons."


US may force travellers to unlock their devices


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2017)

It seems we're as fucking shit as well:


> The UK already has the power to enforce similar border entry searches, according to the Open Rights Group, under Schedule 7 of the Terrorism Act 2000. There is no need for specific reasons for suspicion under the general powers of the Schedule and "travellers can be asked to provide the passwords for the electronic devices they are carrying, and in most cases they comply. There is generally no indication about the kind of information that the police are seeking".


More: Power to compel handing over of passwords under Schedule 7 Terrorism Act 2000 - ORG Wiki


----------

